# Pilote Galaxy 270 Tyre pressures?



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

HI,
can anyone advise what the tyre pressures for the front and back should be on the above motorhome :?: 

I am a little confused as to whether I should use the Peugeot ones in their handbook, or ones from the Pilote handbook (but these only refer to FIAT, MERCEDES and RENAULT - none of which are obviously PEUGEOT :!: 

I am running on an ALKO chassis if this helps - It doesn't help me :? 

Hope someone can advise,

Thanks,
Clive


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressures*

Hi Clive! How's things?

The general advice, if you want an accurate answer, is to go to a weigh bridge, obtain the front and back axle weights, then email the info to the tyre manufacturer.

This sounds a chore but it saves time, money and life!

I see that you have subscribed to this site so you might wish to do a search. I'm sure there's loads of posts about tyre pressures.

Unfortunately, it's very difficult to find the info you need in handbooks. References to chassis makes normally relate to the commercial vehicles on them. It really would be nice, helpful, convenient etc... if converters offered such details but they don't want to commit themselves. 
:roll:

Have fun!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hI

go with the Pilote ones, on the Fiat (they interchanged Peugeot / Fiat), exactly the same as Pug. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again! Sorry, I've just read your post again.  I must stop posting in the early hours! :roll:

If Pilote have quoted pressures for your MH, that's wonderful!  Peugeot/Citroen/Fiat all go under the group name of SEVEL, borrowing, sharing, trading bits and pieces... As Mike said, the Pug is a Fiat by any other name.

SEVEL: try this address: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevel_Nord

My last MH was a Pug, max wt of 3.2t, I used to run 60 lb front and 65 rear.

Have a nice day!


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

many thanks for your advice.

I went to the weighbridge this morning 8O . With a minimal load, no clothes, no occupants we were 3360Kg - 40Kg under the maximum plated weight of 3400Kg.
I have posted these details on another thread, asking for advice, so I will not repeat it all here.

The tyres also have pressures stamped onto them. Although these state the maximum carrying capacity with 65psi in them.

The Handbook (PILOTE) has the RENAULT figures highlighted by the previous owner, and these state 3.5bar in front and 4.5bar in the rear.

I will have to look up what this is in psi.

Thanks again,
Clive


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi! Me again! Try this URL for your conversions:

http://www.lenntech.com/unit-conversion-calculator/pressure.htm

Just enter your 3.5bar and press Calculate. Even I managed it! :roll:


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi UncleNorm,

that worked perfectly, many thanks.
Cheers,
Clive


----------

